# to process (verb)



## kasia.km

How do you say "to process"?

Context: It will take the government a couple of weeks to process the documents.

Dzieki!


----------



## fragile1

Procedura, dotycząca dokumentów, zajmie rządowi kilka tygodni.


----------



## Greg from Poland

Zajęcie się dokumentami zajmie rządowi kilka tygodni.


----------



## majlo

Przestudiowanie dokumentów zajmie rządowi kilka tygodni.


----------



## arturolczykowski

"Zajęcie się" is the best choice, imho, because we don't know what they are going to do with these documents....


----------



## majlo

^^ True. That's why context is always so crucial. And context is not merely the sentence in which the word occurs...


----------



## .Jordi.

Not true. _Zajęcie się_ [...] _zajmie_ simply doesn't sound good. 
Majlo's proposition seems to be the best so far, but if you insist on using _zajęcie się_, then you may say for example:_

Zajęcie się dokumentami przez rząd potrwa kilka tygodni._


----------



## kasia.km

I can't really get any more specific than that with the context in the english sentence. it just means that "it will take the government a couple of weeks to do whatever it is they need to do with the documents".

your suggestions are very helpful, thanks!


----------



## .Jordi.

Other possibility:
_
Rozpatrzenie dokumentów przez rząd potrwa_ (or _zajmie_) _kilka tygodni._


----------



## fragile1

Procedura, dotycząca rozpatrzenia dokumentów, zajmie rządowi kilka tygodni.
after Jordi wrote, and to make this sentence more exact:


----------



## Greg from Poland

There is no mention of following a procedure in there, so I don't have the foggiest idea where you took _procedura _from.

_Rozpatrzenie _doesn't sound good either, for it isn't clear whether the government is to examine the documents or do something else with them.

I'd stay with my suggestion (no idea what's wrong with it, Jordi).


----------



## fragile1

To defence my idea the first 'process' is a 'procedura'
http://www.wordreference.com/enpl/process
http://www.dict.pl/dict?word=process&words=&lang=EN
, and specially if there is some legal, official process I would suggest my version.
_'Zajęcie się_ ' is more used as '_Zajęcie się_ dziećmi',  '_Zajęcie się_ swoimi sprawami', but government, court, police, any other formal organizations, offices, agency to me 'rozpatrują', or maybe some loyers could even say: 'procedują'.
I didn't say any of you made a mistake. It depends of what we are talking about. I would say: "Procedura, dotycząca rozpatrzenia dokumentów, zajmie rządowi kilka tygodni."
and if you find there any logical or semantically error, please let me know.


----------



## kasia.km

For example, an similarly applicable context would be: "it will take a few weeks for the government to process the papers, before they can grant you a visa."


----------



## arturolczykowski

> 5 maja Rada Ministrów zajmie się projektem ustawy w sprawie dopłat na spłatę kredytu hipotecznego. Wypłata pierwszych dopłat do kredytów powinna ruszyć przed wakacjami - powiedział w sobotę minister w kancelarii premiera Michał Boni.




Just google "rząd zajmie się" and you'll get about 40000 hits....mainly from Polish newspapers and news....


----------



## majlo

"Zajmie się" is million miles away from "zajęcie się" which, on second thought, doesn't sound too good. But then again, to determine whose proposition is the best we would need more specific context.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Rozpatrzenie dokumentów przez rząd potrwa (or zajmie) kilka tygodni. = Rząd rozpatrzy dokumenty w ciągu kilku tygodni
Zajęcie się dokumentami przez rząd potrwa kilka tygodni = Rząd zajmie się dokumentami w ciągu najbliższych kilku tygodni

Przecież to tylko strona bierna i czynna. Jesli pasuje ci uzycie strony biernej w przypadku "rozpatrzenia", dlaczego nie pasuje ci w przypadku "zajęcia się"?


----------



## majlo

I'm not sure if _Zajęcie się dokumentami przez rząd potrwa kilka tygodni_. is passive voice, but _zajęcie się _simply sounds odd to me in this sentence.
As a side note, bearing in mind that the user who asked the question is not a Polish native speaker, I think we'd better speak English here.


----------



## kasia.km

rozumiem, no problem.   tylko mam problemy z takimi "niuansami".


----------



## majlo

Fair enough, then.


----------



## kknd

In technical context I often translate "to process" as _przetwarzać_.


----------

